
Improving Revocation: OCSP Must-Staple and Short-Lived Certificates - ehPReth
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/11/23/improving-revocation-ocsp-must-staple-and-short-lived-certificates/
======
brudgers
OCSP = Online Certificate Status Protocol.

